# Unusual Bird. We had a Currawong in our Backyard first time today It is a bird..



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

*For the first time today we had two Currawongs in our back yard I was feeding the drongro's and then we had these two birds come for a feed. They are like a Magpie's they make the strangest noise..It was quite exciting seeing these birds as they don't usually come in the town... This is the first time they came into our backyard... It is dry and they are looking for water we have a bird bath in the back yard for the birds when they need a drink.Anyway i thought i'd share these photo's with you all. They don't sit on your hand they are a shy bird. *

Currawongs male and Female.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

What a nice surprise you had with these little visitors, Lyn! 
Maybe they will come back again now that they know there is some food and water available for them.


----------



## Clementine_3 (Dec 27, 2012)

You guys have the coolest birds!! Great pics, you've gotten very good with your new camera!!!


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Great pictures Lyn. Just make sure they can't get anywhere near Indi.

For those who don't know they are not exactly little birds. Probably about 2/3rds the size of a crow. And they are carnivores. Those beaks can inflict a very nasty bite.


----------



## Owlet (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank You Lyn for sharing the wild birds of your country with us.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

aluz said:


> What a nice surprise you had with these little visitors, Lyn!
> Maybe they will come back again now that they know there is some food and water available for them.


Thank you. They were looking for water



Clementine_3 said:


> You guys have the coolest birds!! Great pics, you've gotten very good with your new camera!!!


Thank you...I like to try to take a good photo yes I practice.. 



Kate C said:


> Great pictures Lyn. Just make sure they can't get anywhere near Indi.
> 
> For those who don't know they are not exactly little birds. Probably about 2/3rds the size of a crow. And they are carnivores. Those beaks can inflict a very nasty bite.


Kate Indi is no where near these birds he is safe inside the house.. I wouldn't take Indi out there when they are there..Glad you liked the photos and yes they are huge birds. 



Owlet said:


> Thank You Lyn for sharing the wild birds of your country with us.


Thank you I am only to happy to share my photos with you all. Glad you liked them..


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome...thanks for sharing with us Lyn...


----------



## Trimath (Jan 10, 2013)

Great photos, Lyn! Those are some pretty huge birds; you have really awesome wild birds in Australia.


----------



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

Cool pictures of Currawongs Lyn! Just like my boy, Ark in my avatar  Currawongs have a nasty reputation but he is the sweetest, silliest, cutest guy. I think they are truly beautiful birds and it's awesome seeing pictures of wild ones although they look to be a different subspecies from Arky. Smaller and different colouring. 

Although they are not technically Carnivores but actually Omnivores. They eat soft fruit and berries, small vertibrates, seeds and insects. Ark would be just as happy with a bowl of blueberries than anything else  Moths are his all time favourite though. They swallow small things whole and tear pieces off of larger stuff and gulp it down. If they ingest fur, feathers, bones or exoskeletons from insects they vomit up a pellet of the stuff they can't digest just like an owl. Which is gross and cool at the same time because they don't have to worry about crop impaction 

Thanks for sharing these pictures and appreciating a bird that doesn't usually get much appreciation


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

jonah said:


> Awesome...thanks for sharing with us Lyn...


Thank you.. I was only happy to share the photo's with everyone..



Trimath said:


> Great photos, Lyn! Those are some pretty huge birds; you have really awesome wild birds in Australia.


Thank you I am glad you liked the photo's we have some beautiful parrots here and birds.



Aisliyna said:


> Cool pictures of Currawongs Lyn! Just like my boy, Ark in my avatar  Currawongs have a nasty reputation but he is the sweetest, silliest, cutest guy. I think they are truly beautiful birds and it's awesome seeing pictures of wild ones although they look to be a different subspecies from Arky. Smaller and different colouring.
> 
> Although they are not technically Carnivores but actually Omnivores. They eat soft fruit and berries, small vertibrates, seeds and insects. Ark would be just as happy with a bowl of blueberries than anything else  Moths are his all time favourite though. They swallow small things whole and tear pieces off of larger stuff and gulp it down. If they ingest fur, feathers, bones or exoskeletons from insects they vomit up a pellet of the stuff they can't digest just like an owl. Which is gross and cool at the same time because they don't have to worry about crop impaction
> 
> Thanks for sharing these pictures and appreciating a bird that doesn't usually get much appreciation


Thank you Allie i love you story and i was only happy to share the photo's of these big shy birds.. They didn't come today...


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry Allie you are right they are Omnivores. I meant that but the brain wasn't functioning all that well this morning. But I did want to point out that wild ones have been known to attack small birds in cages before today.


----------



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

Kate C said:


> Sorry Allie you are right they are Omnivores. I meant that but the brain wasn't functioning all that well this morning. But I did want to point out that wild ones have been known to attack small birds in cages before today.


I know and it's unfortunate that it's part of their nature to be such opportunistic hunters. We had a couple of pet rats in a cage that I'd put outside sometimes and the Currawongs would come down and bother them, they were very bold and quite determined.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Aisliyna said:


> I know and it's unfortunate that it's part of their nature to be such opportunistic hunters. We had a couple of pet rats in a cage that I'd put outside sometimes and the Currawongs would come down and bother them, they were very bold and quite determined.


Allie I no that the currawongs are opportunistic hunters you should never have your birds outside when they are around.. I never have Indi outside when any bird hunters are around you just have to be so careful.. The Currawongs didn't come today mum said she thinks they have moved on...


----------

